# Game 7: Heat vs. Hornets



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HEAT vs New Orleans @ AmericanAirlines Arena – Apr. 30, 2004 – 7:00 PM (Eastern)
TV: ESPN, UPN 33/34
Radio: WIOD 610 AM, WBZT 1230 AM, WACC 830 AM (Spanish) 
Series Notes: Your Miami HEAT are looking to close out the first round of the 2004 NBA Playoffs on Tuesday when they take on the Hornets for Game Seven. The HEAT want to stretch their home-winning streak to 16 and take the next step to the Eastern Conference Semifinals. 

The Hornets were able to even the series for the second time with an 89-83 victory in New Orleans. The Hornets again jumped out to an early lead, going ahead 21-14 after the first quarter. They extended their lead to 10 points (43-33) going into halftime, led by Jamaal Magloire’s 12 points and Baron Davis’ eight assists. The Hornets outshot the HEAT 48.7% to 30.0% from the field in the first half. The third quarter, which has proven strong for the HEAT in this seires, proved no better. The HEAT cut the Hornets lead to just four points with 7:57 remaining in the third, but New Orleans responded with a 16-2 run to increase their lead to 18 points in the following 3:42 minutes. With a 14 point lead going into the fourth, the Hornets raised their lead by 18 with 8:10 left to play. But the HEAT responded with a 21-7 run, cutting the deficit to just four points with 41.2 seconds left in the game. The Hornets made two free throws and the HEAT ran out of time, falling to the Hornets by six points. Miami was led by Dwyane Wade, who scored 19 of his 27 points in the second half. Eddie Jones scored 23 points. 

Link


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sun-Sentinel 

For the first time this season, for the first time since Lamar Odom and Dwyane Wade became part of the franchise, for the first time since Stan Van Gundy took over as coach from Pat Riley, the Heat finds itself in a must-win game.

Win tonight against the New Orleans Hornets, and there is another day, namely Thursday, when an Eastern Conference semifinal playoff series against the Indiana Pacers would begin at Conseco Fieldhouse.

Lose Game 7 of this 17-day marathon, and there only is the consolation of a rather remarkable revival, from last season's 25-57 finish and this season's 0-7 start.

Depending on the view, the odds either are overwhelmingly in the Heat's favor or Van Gundy's team is playing on borrowed time.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hyde Article 


This is the night that made Jamal Mashburn an eternal choker, Allan Houston a forever nemesis and has haunted this Heat franchise for years.

This is the night that made Alonzo Mourning cry, sent Pat Riley into silence and caused Tim Hardaway to utter in despair, "I'm going home, have me a bottle of Grand Marnier and chill out."

This is the night of all sports nights.

Game 7.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Skolnick Article 


As assistant Keith Askins said of Game 7, "This should be fun. This is like no limit, Texas Hold 'Em. Ante up."

This is high-stakes stuff, and the Heat can't win if its four oldest hands tremble. Jones and Grant have played one winner-take-all game between them -- Grant's Game 7 loss to the Lakers -- but their 1,455 total NBA appearances are more than double the count of the rest of the eight-man rotation.

They need to show why they're still here. They need to be the rocks, poker-faced, calm, cool and composed against an opponent trying to rattle with elbows and expletives, gamesmanship and mind games.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The Heat understands that it's perceived as The Little Team that Could, and regardless of tonight's outcome all the talk will be about the team's bright future, with Dwyane Wade, Lamar Odom and Caron Butler considered one of the top young cores in the league.

But the Heat is still a higher seed than the Hornets. A loss in the decisive playoff game, at home no less, would surely stir up memories of the 1998, 1999 and 2000 Heat teams that all lost in that situation, and it would cast a shadow on the young group no matter how brilliant the future looks.

''We've made strides this year, but I think if we don't come out and play the kind of basketball game that we want to play, you could still look back and say we didn't do what we're supposed to do,'' Askins said. ``We're the higher seed.

``We weren't supposed to be this far, but we are.''

And losing a Game 7, regardless of where you came from to reach it, is no fun.

''When you lose them, it hurts like hell,'' said Van Gundy, an assistant coach with the Heat for eight seasons before taking over as head coach this season. ``That's what I learned from them. You get to these games and they're big, and the team that wins is going to be absolutely ecstatic, and the team that loses is going to be absolutely crushed. That's what Game 7 is all about.''


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/8582751.htm


TIME TO STEP UP

In the absence of anything that resembles proof, perception becomes reality, so here it is tonight, Eddie:

Have a huge game.

Make a huge shot.

Earn that huge salary.

Change that reputation.

Simple enough, right?

Which is why you are obligated by sports law to love Game 7s.

They remove clutter and clouds and give you a clearer glimpse at the core of a player's soul. Elimination games are what showed us, clearly, that Pat Riley's teams of Alonzo Mourning, Tim Hardaway and Jamal Mashburn simply weren't good enough. They also revealed that Hardaway was someone you wanted with the ball in big moments and Mashburn wasn't.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/8582765.htm


''He was drawing a play up, and it wasn't a timeout,'' Davis said. ``I'm standing right there. I'm going to go find out what was going on. I don't know [what the play was]. The whole team came around and blocked me out. They told me leave, that they were going to kick my [expletive] if I didn't get out their huddle.''

Asked who uttered that statement, Davis was unwilling to say, but he did say a little something else.

''It doesn't matter because ain't none of them going to do it,'' Davis said. ``It ain't going to happen.''

It seems the sooner this series ends, the better. Because after six brutal games, emotions are high.

''It's getting real crazy,'' Armstrong said. ``But that's what playing seven games will do. After a while you get tired of seeing each other. I know they're tired of seeing us and we're tired of seeing them. No matter what, in Game 7, one team will win and one will lose. And the good thing is, we don't have to see each other anymore!''


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/8582770.htm


Odom has scripted the best season of a five-year career, and he doesn't want it to end tonight.

''This is going to be the biggest game I ever played in my life . . . professionally,'' Odom said.

``This is what we looked forward to. That's why we played hard to try to win the home-court advantage. We're going to leave it all out there. We're going to make it loose. I'm not thinking about losing. I'm going to come away victorious.''


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/8582766.htm


Dwyane Wade has taken a few of those late shots, but the worst hit came from Robert Traylor, who fouled Eddie Jones in the fourth quarter Sunday and forcefully followed through, sending Jones to the floor and earning Traylor an ejection.

''You have some very physical players and you have a lot of cheap players, and there's a big difference,'' Van Gundy said. ``I could hit somebody on the way down after a play. That's not physical. I've seen a lot of series more physical than this.''

Van Gundy said the heated Heat-Knicks series between 1997 and 2000, which involved actual fights, had more fair play and fewer cheap shots.

''I would say the Heat-Knicks series were hard-fought series with a very minimum of that,'' Van Gundy said. ``You had true professionals on both sides and true warriors. And the true warriors bring it out on the court -- it's not an after-the-play thing.''


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

''There has to be doubt in their minds now,'' the Hornets' P.J. Brown helpfully suggested of his former team after spending the afternoon playing in a magician's hat and making Lamar Odom disappear.

Said point guard and professional irritant Baron Davis: ``We have put a lot of pressure on Miami right here. Now we are going to Game 7 and do everything right. We have yet to play our best game.''

Davis, preening, wearing a gum-snapping grin, attempted to invade the Heat's huddle during a timeout with 1:56 left before being forced away by a referee. (Not to say Davis is a hot dog, but, once, when diving for a loose ball Sunday, he left a mustard stain on the court.)

The Hornets crushed the Heat, which continues to travel about as well as a dead body left in the trunk of a car. Miami never led, and you know you are looking very hard for a bright spot when the best you can say after a loss is (as coach Stan Van Gundy said), ``We didn't quit.''

Cote Article


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LeBatard Article 


Game 7.

The best thing in sports.

It approaches like a hostile storm, Tuesday night in Miami, all this anger and passion and hatred gathering an avalanche of momentum, 88 games over seven months culminating in just this one.

The clawing, bleeding, seething Heat and Hornets have been locked in a room, winded and wounded, and only one of their seasons will be allowed to emerge from it still alive.

It's hard to shoot straight when your hands are trembling, so this one game will allow you a clear and undiluted glimpse into the Heat's soul. There will be players who rise to meet the moment the way Tim Hardaway always did and others who shrink to the size of postage stamps. It has been several years, plural, since South Florida had a pro basketball game that mattered like this one.

Isn't it great?

''This is what it's all about,'' Lamar Odom said. ``This is where you want to be. Game 7 of the playoffs. Say no more.''


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-1/1083662750260510.xml


For most of the series, there's been trash talk, hard bumps and knockdowns. Some players have had to be separated to avoid a scuffle. 

Since Game 1, 15 technical fouls have been called. In Game 6, which the Hornets won to tie the series at 3, six technicals were called, five of them on Hornets players. 

"Guys get tired of seeing each other in a seven-game series, and I think it goes both ways," said Hornets coach Tim Floyd, whose team will meet Miami in Game 7 tonight. 

The winner advances to face top-seeded Indiana in the Eastern Conference semifinals. 

"It's one of those series where they want to win and we want the same thing, and guys from both sides are willing to do whatever it takes," Traylor said. 

"I've got to play aggressive, but, at the same time, I have to make sure I don't get any more technicals."


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-1/1083662867260510.xml


Now the Hornets are in a position where they must take what they previously have failed to steal, even though Miami twice has left the windows open and the doors unlocked. 

Again, the Hornets believe they're inside Miami's head. 

"I think we are, especially after Game 6," Davis said. 

Getting inside their heads hasn't been the problem. Getting out of their arena with a victory has. And it will be an issue that stretches into next season if the Hornets' playoff experience again fails to play the pivotal role in the biggest road game of the year.


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

Miami had an amazing season this year. At the beginning, with riley stepping down no one thought they'd even be close to making the playoffs. In all pre-season rankings you'd see them at #26 or 27. Then with the terrible start, you'd never think they'd be in the playoffs let along have home advantage and take the series to a game 7. I'm not really a big heat fan, but I love Caron Butler and I'm glad to see him doing as well as he is.

If the heat play with as much determination as they did at the beginning of the series, this will be an easy win. Wade's been clutch this series, now we'll see how he can handle REAL pressure.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's almost game-time on TNT....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

8-2 Heat 


Hornets call timeout b/c the Heat are coming out on FIRE


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Its good to see Caron hit 2 early shots!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade just put a nice move on B-Diddy!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're in *FIRE*!!!

They cant stop our fast break!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

back to back 3's for Smith?!?!:devil:


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

make it 3 in a row... (it took 1 minute and 15 seconds...)


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

send EJ to the bench!!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Other than Malik Allen, there's no player on this team I hate more than Eddie Jones and his f*ckin' 1 dribble, shot technique.  

PASS THE DAMN BALL IF YOU'RE NOT OPEN!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

This looks like its going to be a great game. That was a beautiful move by Wade on Davis. 

I'd be worried if I was a Heat fan though, Baron Davis looks aggressive as ever right now. Hes not settling for three pointers, and hes looking for teammates. That spells trouble to me. 

We'll see though, I'm hoping the Heat pull it off based solely on the fact that I like watching them play more than I do the Hornets.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

They cant stop CB4!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

hate to Grant injured because he can contain Magloire.

Hopes Haslem take cares of the job.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Grant is hurt


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

B.G. is hurt!!!:uhoh: 

Hes in the locker room!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

25-18 end of the 1st


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

we dont need magloire start playing agressive like he was in game 6.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

was it just me, or did darrells armstrong's three pointer appear as if both of his feet were at leat 2 feet within the 3-point arc. maybe it was just an optical illusion on my 34 inch sony flatscreen.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Caron had 11 in the 1st qtr


Grant had 5 boards


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

29-18 Heat...hornets call time out


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

CB has 13 points.

its now a 11 point lead.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Grant returns.....good to see


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

Can't see the game ..is grant back ?


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

oooh thanx caron


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dave-C.</b>!
> Can't see the game ..is grant back ?


yes he's back


and WOW what a board by Skip


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

33-18 Heat now

8 mins left


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

B.G. has a lower back strain...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade got hammered by Augmon makes the bucket but no foul?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Caron has 15pts and 5reb!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

caron is pOSSESSED!!! wade wasnt fouled on that!!?!?!? oh my lord!


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

Damn sounds like an exciting game........


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

4 offensive boards more then NO and more boards overall great to hear


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Baron Davis "injury" #995443 of the series


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom dropped B-Diddy!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

oh look Davis is injured again!!:angel:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

baron hurt again, slows down the game, yet doesnt have to come out of the game? bull. we need to hurt him for real


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i thought if they stop the game b/c you are "injured" you can just go right back in...you have to wait til the next dead ball?


Baron lays on the ground, kicks his feet and cries then gets up after a rest and is fine? they should have to call a timeout for that garbage...


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

I already know it if we win this , it was just because Baron's injury was so bad that game - go to hollywood baron


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Baron Davis with a bruised tailbone....the trainers are trying to stretch it out....


UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

HOW?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Skip for 3!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

seriously replace EJ with Rasual.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

How was that not an offensive foul on Wesley but it is on Wade at the other end?!?!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Smith is killing us!!!

We need to put a hard foul on him!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Who is guarding Smith?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I wish we'd be up more than 10 pts right now.....


good half though


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Who is guarding Smith?


No one!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i want to go eat wings at BW3s but i'm afraid there will be a good game in the 2nd half....


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i want to go eat wings at BW3s but i'm afraid there will be a good game in the 2nd half....


dont worry..miami is advancing to the 2nd round


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

B-Diddy didnt start the 3rd qtr!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Baron should move to hollywood.....he unraps before he walks in.......get the **** out of the game Baron, you're a joke....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we can't stop playing hard.....we gotta go for the kill



speaking of kill....Caron is murdering the Hornets!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Caron has 21pts!!!

The Hornets starters have combined for 21pts!!!

B-Diddy is going to the locker room again!!!

I dont think hes acting anymore!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Baron who?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

54-41 Heat

4:48 left in the 3rd


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Caron is doing great right now.

But he musnt relied all on jumpers.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

finish them off please!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

they keep calling BS fouls and they're gonna make it even closer


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The refs actually have more respect for West then they do Wade!!!

Pathetic!!!


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

Any Hornet lookin to take over now ?

Is Davis out or is he expected to get back ?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Davis will come back with a neck brace on and claim he was paralyzed...yet...he'll try to play to look good




Meanwhile in the game,

Grant is hustling his *** off.....we need to keep up the intensity and finish the Hornets off...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dave-C.</b>!
> Any Hornet lookin to take over now ?
> 
> Is Davis out or is he expected to get back ?


P.J. is making a lot of nice plays to keep them close!!!

B-Diddy is out for now and I dont know if hes coming back!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Their saying that back spasms are keeping him out!!!


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

Well lookin at the stats i'm really suprised we still lead except of Caron our starters fg% really bothers me....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Smith has 17pts!!! 

Someone needs to put a hard foul on him!!!


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Their saying that back spasms are keeping him out!!!


Sweeeeeeeeeet !!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're only up by 8 ****ing points


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

10 point lead going into the 4th quarter.....



12 minutes from the semi-finals.....


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Smith has 17pts!!!
> 
> Someone needs to put a hard foul on him!!!


Must be his Season high - against the team that drafted him ....tsss tsss


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

What's up with Wade and Odom ?

Are they defended great or what ?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

B-Diddy is out for the game!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dave-C.</b>!
> What's up with Wade and Odom ?
> 
> Are they defended great or what ?


Their playing well but this game belongs to Caron!!!


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

We better finish them off soon - maybe he comes on cruches and tries to bomb us with 3's and been the hollywood action hero !!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

the clock can't tick fast enough....


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

C'mon 14 should be enough ....

Who should step it up for the bugs ?

I see no one....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

tick

tick

tick


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats Odom's 5th foul!!!:devil:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

fouls could hurt us really big.

Just hope we stay with our lead!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

the Hornets are gonna make one more run.....we just gotta take that...


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

I doubt it, the players they have on the court at the moment have scored 13 points combined tonight...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

they're veterans....you gotta expect one more run out of them...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

here's the run i talked about


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

it seems that smith came in... maybe some threes?

...and here comes the run?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

An 11pt game!!!

We need to score!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smith for 3....8 pt game....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Smith for 3!!!:upset: 

We need to stop the bleeding!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I knew this was going to happen some time soon.

I am very angry at the HEAT!!!!!!!!!:upset:


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

7-0 to NO... sorry.


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

aggghhhhhhhh i'm goin crazy , caron you were right !!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i told you there would be one more run......we gotta hit em back or we're gonna have a damn close game


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

Let's send a prayer for our heat

from 15 to 8 damn


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...I know we'd like to have Odom in there but he needs to play smart b/c he has 5 fouls....I woulda sat him til about 3 mins left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

10 pt game with 4 mins left!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

8 pts game with 3:45 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

5 pt game 

Smith another 3


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Grant AND1!

misses the FT

but nice bucket



PJ hits the bucket still a 5 pt game


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Its a 5pt game!!!


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

5 of 6 from behind the arc - cant believe this .......

I'm almost happy now that i cant see it....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom hits the layup for the 7pt lead....


Rafer to the line now with just over 2 mins left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rafer hits 2 FTs puts Miami up 9


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Lynch hits 1 FT 

79-71 Heat


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

Good bye Tim Floyd you're FIRED now

I hate that guy


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're in the bonus for the rest of the game!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade's 5th foul.......1:24 left


Williams hits 2 FTs Heat up 6


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Its pretty much over!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Skip hit both ft's!!!

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WoW this is an very exciting game!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

6 pt game with 35.7 secs left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

IT'S ALL OVER!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the dunk!!!

We're up 8!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Good steal by Odom.

My God they left Wade open.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Baron


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. made both ft's!!!

We're up 8 again!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

MIAMI


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

HEAT WIN!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

HEAT WIN! MIAMI HIT WIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

YEAH!!!!

Thank god is over now!!!

Now its Pacers!:uhoh:


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

YES I LOVE THE HEAT I LOVE YOU GUYS - WOOHOO SO GREAT


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bring on the Pacers!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Stan Van Gundy is angry.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Stan Van Gundy is angry.


why?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

WOOHOO! Let's go Heat! 2003-2004 champs! We Believe!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

caron's play is gonna push artest to guard him leaving tinsley on wade


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Congrats guys. Now go out and make another great series happen with Indiana.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

16 in a row at home for the heat.......nobody could beat us in the AAA


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

wasnt the last team that beat us at home indiana?


----------

